# There's an animal there--- Hackberry



## David Hill (May 14, 2017)

That's what my 7 y/o grandaughter said-- when she inspected the bowl. This is from a Hackberry blank that was next to the one from my prior post. Lots of pattern/spalt in this one. Had several grub tunnels that weren't too bad so I filled'em. Having fun getting back into making more piles of shavings. (There was a 3rdblank but it blew up)
Bowl is 12.5 x3.5, lacquer. Lots of soft areas that weren't amenable to sanding/going deeper. Sanding sealer didn't wotk.
What animal do you see in the bottom?

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Tony (May 14, 2017)

I can't see an animal, but I do see a dang nice bowl! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 14, 2017)

I'm with Tony, and I like the foot too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 14, 2017)

I'll go with half a goat's face in the center on the bottom, a flying winged monkey on the second side view and a squinting lemur center of the inside...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rob3232 (May 14, 2017)

A parrot and a shrimp??Nice work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bamafatboy (May 14, 2017)

Nice bowl and spalt lines. Hackberry is a nice wood to turn.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (May 15, 2017)

A horse of course! Nice bowl!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (May 15, 2017)

Well, what I saw at the first glimpse yesterday at about 5;57 pm, was a very log legged, fully clothed shapely lady at center wearing a shawl with her head missing, and a dog is sniffing her butte. . I didn't want to comment then because I didn't want anyone to think I was a pervert. That was yesterday, and now it's today.Also, that could be a buzzard in flight instead of what it really looks like. Something like Vargas would have done back in the day.

I also see a parrot, a dove looking like it's ready to take flight, and another dog above the butte sniffing dog, awaiting it's turn...... I'm done. 

Nice job, David............ ......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## David Hill (May 18, 2017)

I have regular breakfast "board " meeting where I'll take my latests to get inspected by the breakfast bunch (ranchers, retired guys, dentist & wife, sheriff, etc). This one didn't make it out---seems it "called" to one of'em. Easy sale.


----------



## ripjack13 (May 18, 2017)

I see a few...
Ren, from ren and stimpy.
A dog
Calvin from calvin and hobbes
Gossamer the red hairy monster from bugs bunny.
And a rat...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## David Hill (May 18, 2017)

Glad I made something that causes a little stimulation of imagination.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 19, 2017)

@ripjack13 Are you still on your meds?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 19, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> @ripjack13 Are you still on your meds?



If that gets me out of trouble....then yes.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

